# Biete Far Cry 5 Konsolenversion



## CoDBFgamer (30. März 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,

da PCler ja gern von den Publishern benachteiligt werden, muss ich mal wieder umständlich versuchen an eine Collectors-Edition für den PC ranzukommen. 

Ich würde mir gern die Father-Edition von Far Cry 5 kaufen, leider gibt es die nur für Konsolen. Daher suche ich jemanden, der sich das  Spiel für seine Konsole kaufen möchte. Sollte sich jemand finden, biete ich diesem oder dieser dann an, mir das eigentliche Spiel für 45,- € abzukaufen.

Bei Fragen oder Interesse einfach melden. 

CoDBFgamer


----------

